# 10# of Onions



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)




----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I assume you did he work. Grow them too, or? Anything special for storage, oxygen absorber, or???


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I LOVE dehydrating. It takes up much less room than canning, is lightweight, easy to carry. I like to make a "soup mix" that has onions, peppers, squash, green beans, kale, sweet potato, carrots, and tomatoes. Throw some of that in a pot of water with a bit of lentils and quinoa, and you have a real hearty soup. Yum. for storage intended for more than a year, I throw in an O2 absorber before sealing.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I assume you did he work. Grow them too, or? Anything special for storage, oxygen absorber, or???


Just a regular 10 pound bag of onions.

We vacuum seal the jar using a lid sucker attachment thing.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

lid sucker attachment thing - love it!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice work.

I do that with mushrooms instead as the onions will last till summer in the root cellar like the garlic potatoes carrots and such.

Usually hen of the woods or sulfur/chicken mushrooms. They rehydrate nice with other raw veggies and you don't need to boil off any water.

I would use those onions for backpacking or for a SHTF mixture with rice/pasta/beans and some spices.

Good work.

P.S 1/2 gal jar?


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> P.S 1/2 gal jar?


Quart Jar


----------

